# Eye Protection وقاية وحماية العينين بور بوينت ووورد للتحميل



## safety113 (17 فبراير 2010)

عيناك
نظرك
حبيبتاك
الا يستحقان منك الحماية؟
في عادات البدو والتي لا زال بعضها سائدا تعتبرالعين عند اداء الدية نصف رجل
اي يتم دفع نصف دية رجل مقتول
انهما اذا نصفك الآخر
كيف تحافظ عليهما؟
انظر المرفقات


----------



## المهندس غسان خليل علوة (18 فبراير 2010)

مشكور أخ أحمد على الملفات


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (18 فبراير 2010)

thanks so much my friend


----------



## فارس740 (26 فبراير 2010)

الف شكـر


----------



## أبو ولاء (2 مارس 2010)

شكرا والله يعطيك العافية و الصحة على هالاضافة المفيدة


----------



## tamer safety (23 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك
مشكور


----------



## agharieb (25 أكتوبر 2010)

ملفات قيمة شكراً لك


----------



## خلوف العراقي (28 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكووووووووووووور بارك الله فيك


----------



## سليم صبرة (30 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور اخى احمد على الملفات


----------



## تمبيزة (30 أكتوبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## محمودالحسيني (1 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## فارس740 (23 نوفمبر 2010)

جزاك الله خيــرآ


----------

